
This is the new standard in xkcd explained. - prakash
http://kirindave.tumblr.com/post/287665759/abstraction
======
Sephr
You could link to the post on xkcdexplained instead of blogspam:
<http://xkcdexplained.com/post/285788458/abstraction>

~~~
Psyonic
But then how would he get new visitors to his blog? ;)

